# TY to DIVX



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

The Zipper has been great. 

I have been able to backup / archive a lot of good tv for later use using tivoserver. Using TyTool I now have a lot of .TY files. I would like to convert them to DIVX to if nothing else safe some disk space. DivX converter doesn't recognize the format. I could use TyTool to go directly to MPG I am guessing or VOB but that doesn't help me withe the stuff that is already stored as a TY.

Anyone have any answers / opinions / suggestions?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Why can't you use TyTool to convert your existing .ty files to .mpg or .vob files? Doesn't TyTool allow you to play with any .ty file that it finds in the default folder?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Mr. Tupper...you may be right. While messing around with TyTool I was able to convert an already captured TY to MPG. When I then used Divx Converter it still couldn't process it. I then tried converting the Ty to VOB using Ty Tools and then was able to convert it to DIVX using the DIVX converter. I guess I am looking for a way (if there is one) on saving a step and going directly from TY to DIVX. If not I'll just take those extra steps! Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/me hugs his Mac.
I do this with tivotool all the time.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Me now has access to MAC with OS X that I can use. Please share with me. Is this some MAC only UTILITY that I can find on Sourceforge or some other DDB site?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivotool.com


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

There's no real way to skip the step -- best you can do is have an app like Tivotool (MAC) or eTiVo (PC but it's really designed to do more than this) "hide" the step from you.

I don't go to Divx/Xvid terribly often -- there's a quality hit, plus such encoding often deinterlaces, which squishes away half the temporal information.

When I do, it's for one of two reasons:

Save space. In such a case, I use TyTool to process a whole batch of .ty files into MPG, then point AutoGK at the MPG files and let it do its magic
Because I want to "change" the video for one reason or another (crop out bizarre letterboxing, resize to DVD resolution, try and remove a logo, etc.). In this case I use a much more complicated process: use TyTool to convert to MPG (and edit as need be), use DGIndex to create a project file, create an AVISynth script to crop or resize or denoise or delogo or whatever I'm trying to do, open the AVISynth script in VirtualDub, then save to Xvid. But more often than not I don't go to Xvid; I go back to MPG2 so as to burn to DVD, so instead I open the AVISynth script with an MPEG encoder like HC or CCE.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> tivotool.com


I've got access to a Mac. 
I've got one goal in life and that is to save a ton of TY files to DVD, where the DVD is a quality product. I want a DVD where the audio is properly synced and where I don't have to spend hours tweaking. I want a simple converter that works. 
I've used TYTOOLS once while resulted in an MPEG2 that when later burned to DVD using Adobe Premiere had audio that was a few seconds off. I've read some of the tytool advanced troubleshooting that talks about adjust audio frames etc, but I'm really just wondering if there's a simple way, mac or pc that will take my TY files (I already have the ty files) and allow me to make a good DVD that will play correctly without hours of tweaking.

Anyone?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't use tytool for any kind of mux'ing. TySuite J and tytompg deal directly with ty files to convert to mpg. Use one of them and then go from there. There's plenty of freeware apps out there for toying with mpg files.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

visualhub
a MUST for any video conversion.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> visualhub
> a MUST for any video conversion.


looks awesome. Can't wait to try it out tonight.
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there hasn't been anything I've thrown at visual hub that it didn't just work


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I use tytool to vob mux, and then convert to DIVX using a free tool called AutoGK. It's very simple to use and configure the size of the output file, and you can batch convert multiple files at a time.


----------

